

AT&T warns exclusivity for 'a number of attractive handsets' will end - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/08/09/att_warns_exclusivity_for_a_number_of_attractive_handsets_will_end.html

======
whalesalad
YES! More evidence!

Also... AT&T gave ALL previous iPhone owners an early upgrade option. Why? To
lock people into a 2 year contract... a 2 year contract that would prevent
people from jumping ship to a better carrier come January :)

Can't wait for my VZW iPhone 4!

------
josh33
I'm okay with my new 2 year contract because I have unlimited data still. I
wonder if Verizon can offer unlimited data.

